# facebook video calling



## duncanb (Sep 5, 2010)

I am new to it and have two people I want to talk to. My parents in the UK and my g/f here in Thailand (as I am).

Using our respective laptops:

I can call my g/f no problem
she can call me no problem

she can call my parents no problem
they can call her no problem

The only problem we have is when I call my parents (or they me) I can hear them, but they cannot hear me. Again, I can call my g/f no problem, which makes it tricky to ID the problem.

Does anyone have any experience with such a problem and any ideas how I can find out what s going on?

Thanks


PS :I have reloaded facebook video, made sure there is plenty of space on my hard drive, but i still can't hear my parents.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Not very easy...........in your post your parents can't hear you and in your PS you can't hear your parents. 

I usually use Skype for video-calling; you could try that one!
Free Skype internet calls and cheap calls to phones online - Skype


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

been using yahoo messenger for years.


----------

